# Baby born in its sack!!



## cosmicgirlxxx

Just been watching "baby ER" on tv and a full term baby was born in her sack!!! I watch a lot of baby programmes and have NEVER seen that!!! It was amazing x


----------



## sparkle83

my niece was born in hers, and the mw had been in the profession 15 years and it was only the second time she'd seen it. Apparently my niece looked like she had a space helmet on! Its supposed to be a sign that they'll never drown lol


----------



## cosmicgirlxxx

That's what this one looked like! It was fabulous to see, a real miracle xx


----------



## CatandKitten

Its supposed to be good luck. :)


----------



## amjon

My daughter started to come out in her sack, but I broke it because it was too much pressure.


----------



## chuck

If you google born in the caul you'll find a few, it is amazing to see, and yes it is supposed to be lucky. I think its a sailor thing the saying that the baby wint ever drown.

Its nice to see as far too many women have their waters broken for no reason.

I had AROM with DS1, they went on their own with DS2 when I was fully dilated and boy did they go!


----------



## Jesca

Wowzers, thats meant to be really lucky!! xo xo


----------



## punk_pig

My waters were still intact at 10cm but midwife broke them as she said it'd be more comfortable for me.


----------



## chuck

punk_pig said:


> My waters were still intact at 10cm but midwife broke them as she said it'd be more comfortable for me.

<facepalm>


----------



## punk_pig

chuck said:


> punk_pig said:
> 
> 
> My waters were still intact at 10cm but midwife broke them as she said it'd be more comfortable for me.
> 
> <facepalm>Click to expand...

I made it sound like she did it without asking whereas actually she asked me if I wanted her to do it. I asked whether there was any reason and she said it might ease the pressure and speed up my contractions (they had kept speeding up and slowing down through the whole of my 94hr labour so that at 10cms there were still the occasional big gaps between contractions). I wasn't fussed as the rational side of me doesn't believe in luck - but it would have been something extra special about her birth if I had refused so sometimes I wish I'd have said no.


----------



## hel_5

Yeah my second was born v quickly in her waters, the midwife had to burst them as she was coming out so she could get hold of her (I was stood up!)

With my first my sac of waters came out whole about 10 mins before I had her!


----------



## Ju_bubbs

My last LO was born still in her sack, it was a water birth, it didn't pop until I lifted LO out of the water.. had no idea it was meant to be lucky though!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Mw refused to break my waters at 10cm because it wasnt safe on babies head... honestly!

I had very hard time with trying to push while still in het sack... her & sack started to come out but finally went soaking hell out of me lol

one thing never want to happen again.


----------



## NaturalMomma

I've seen some born in the sack. It's not as rare as Doctors make it out to be.


----------



## Ju_bubbs

Ju_bubbs said:


> My last LO was born still in her sack, it was a water birth, it didn't pop until I lifted LO out of the water.. had no idea it was meant to be lucky though!!

My latest edition was also born in her sack too :)


----------



## goddess25

My daughter was born in the amniotic sac.. it is also called 'in the caul'

I never actually saw her come out as I was on all fours but the MW told me that she was going to be born in the sac and was I ok with that... I was!

As soon as she was out, DH said her face was pushed up against the sac and she had her eyes open with her hand over her head. The MW made a hole in it and pulled it over her head and pulled her out then passed her to me.

I wish wish wish that I had seen it.


----------



## LittleAngel09

My son born last week was born completely in his sack. Meant to be lucky apparently. 

X


----------



## Mummy2B21

I still had my waters at 9cm i was stuck at 9cm for 8hrs was agony, so i then got an epi and the midwife popped them :( I would of actually been so happy to have him born in his sac and if it wasnt for the midwife he proberly would have been.


----------



## Maple Leaf

My DS was born in his sack too! Pretty amazing and supposedly very lucky.
I have never experienced my waters breaking as with DD they were artificially ruptured! Maybe this time it will happen before labour? Lol


----------



## urchin

I was born in my caul - and yes, I've always been told I wouldn't drown :D


----------



## emmylou92

Im the only one that find it strange,i just looked at pics on google! One was amazing, but the others scared me. My waters broke naturally about 3 mins before i pushed her head out.

This one i found amazing, 
https://i1176.photobucket.com/albums/x337/emmylou92/ef09585f.jpg

You can see the cord and everything in there!

The rest remind me of a balloon over babys head, that would scare me :cry:


----------



## goddess25

Fab picture thanks for posting.


----------



## Roxie

that picture looks amazing,


but isnt that a c secion? how did they not rupture the waters? :shrug:


----------



## Tulip

DS crowned in the sac but was then AROMd, possibly because she was worried about the meconium. Kind of disappointed, I'd pushed him that far, would have been nice to get him out with waters intact :)


----------



## emera35

My daughter was born in the caul this week just gone. She beat the midwife on arriving and we didn't really know what to do, but as she was wriggling about in there it seemed obvious to tear the membranes open! That was a big mess! :haha: Amazing experience! The midwife said about the never drowning thing, and also apparently she'll make a good fisherman..... good to know! :rofl:


----------

